# McAfee or Avast?



## karbo (Sep 3, 2003)

I've been using McAfee for many years now and have always been satisfied. But, I'm using an old computer and McAfee is always getting bigger and using more and more system ressources. The result is a very slow computer since the antivirus is always working in the background.

I was wondering if there was an effective (as good as McAfee) antivirus that would use very little system ressources in order to do its job. What about a free antivirus program like Avast?

Thank you


----------



## Zhou Sheng (Mar 16, 2008)

Rising is a good one and more important it is a free antivirus software


----------



## karbo (Sep 3, 2003)

Just read about NOD32. Seems one of the best ones with little system ressource use. What do you all think?


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

i use avg 7.5 free with no problems. if you are going to uninstall mcafee you need the tool ,website below. don't forget you need a good firewall ,i use comodo free.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/McAfee_Consumer_Product_Removal_Tool_d5420.html


----------



## karbo (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks for the link but this .exe file is already provided on McAfee's website.


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

I had McAfee for a few years and changed to AVAST. Much faster and uses less resources and seems better to me than McAfee.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Avg FREE antivirus is good and Kaspersky as well. McAfee does uses a lot of your computer system resources.......


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

NOD 32 is an excellent antivirus. You can get a good idea about how various antiviruses compare to each other at this site, although I don't believe the site compares free versions.

http://www.av-comparatives.org/


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

AVG and Mcafee both have a low-ish detection rate (as far as ive heard of Mcafee) NOD32 is probably the best paid for protection but i would have to say Avast is the best free program


----------



## juantamad (Apr 30, 2003)

try AVIRA - excellent:up:


----------



## karbo (Sep 3, 2003)

I recently installed the NOD32 trial version on my computer. I must say I'm very satisfied so far. It found nasty trojans McAfee had not seen. It's also very fast to scan and light to run. Also, when I click on the icon to open it, it opens instantly. Not like the 30 seconds needed to open McAfee! The updates are done very quickly and discreetly. When McAfee updates its signatures, everything lags and it takes forever! Some applications even freeze! I really don't know why so many say that you have to be an expert to use NOD32. I think it's the opposite. It's clear and easy to understand. Everything is well documented. When the trial period is over, I will definitely buy NOD32.

As for Avira (the free edition anyway), I don't like it at all. It's not at all discreet. When it updates, it's slow and a window appears and another huge publicity window pops up! That's a huge no no for me! Also, NO EMAIL protection!!! What the hell?!? Sorry juantamad.


----------



## juantamad (Apr 30, 2003)

that's ok:up:
go with what you feel comfortable with

I have avira's beefed up version;i agree that the free version doesn't quite make it

jt


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

most people overlook trend micro it really is a preatty good program, still i wouldn't say its worth it... its very slow updates too often, scans to often and brings everything else running to a crawl (i was playing WoW at 1-2 fps) but ti picked up a LOT found when i didn't update windows and making it a vulnerability picked up quite a few tojans ect ect not my type of program but if your very serious about security it might be a choice...


----------

